
Employee Monitoring Through Badges - 0xDEFC0DE
https://twitter.com/TheEconomist/status/1112778211262332928
======
0xDEFC0DE
(2018) article about the same company:

[https://digit.hbs.org/submission/humanyze-ing-the-
workplace-...](https://digit.hbs.org/submission/humanyze-ing-the-workplace-
gathering-and-analyzing-unique-data-on-employee-interaction-to-improve-
productivity/)

